# wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?



## steinar80 (13. Juni 2009)

Ich suche eine anleitung wie man trockenfisch selber macht. 

|kopfkrat
wie groß muß der fisch sein,
welches salz ist geeignet,
wie lange im kühlschrank, 


beste grüße


----------



## Alabalik (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Ich mache auch Trockenfisch. Aber ohne Salz. 
Der Fisch, Forellen oder Lachs, wird filliert, entgrätet und 
in dünne Scheiben geschnitten.
Ganz so wie wenn geräucherter Lachs geschnitten wird.
Diese Scheiben lege ich dann auf ein Blech mit Backpapier und
trockne sie im Backofen bei um die 30° mit Umluft bis sie
wie Kekse sind.
Also knochentrocken.
Nur essen tun wir sie nicht. Die sind nämlich für meine Cavaliere.
Ein echter Hundeleckerli und gesund obendrein.
Gruss Armin
PS. Ich habe mal von nem Russen getrockneten Fisch angeboten bekommen.
Brassen. 
So was wiederliches, ekeliges. 
Stinkt und schmeckt nur salzig.
War echt nur zum kotzen.


----------



## Danny4 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

russichen trockenfisch muss man mögen, ich liebe trockenfisch.
ich weiß keine genauen daten aber man legt den fisch einige tage in ein sehr salzhaltiges wassergemisch ich glaub 300 gramm salz auf einen liter.
dannach wird er zum trocknen noch einige tage aufgehangen, geht aber nich im hochsommer, da vergammelt der fisch, am besten geht es bei uns im herbst


----------



## Slider86 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

würde ich auch sehr gerne wissen...

alles was aus dem internet rauszubekommen ist das er 2wochen in sehr starke salzlake eingelegt wird danach noch 2wochen an die luft gehängt wird


habe als kiddi an den fischen immer gerne rumgeknabbert! :m


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Gibt's hier im Board nen Thread drüber.


----------



## daci7 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

mich würds auch interessieren =)
hab in russland mal getrocknete barsche geknabbert, zusammen mit nem bier ist das schon was sehr feines #6

grüße, david


----------



## porscher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

geht ganz einfach.salz drüber.mindestens 24 stunden ziehen lassen und an der luft trocknen.geht im sommer ganz schnell.4-5 tage


----------



## Slider86 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Gibt's hier im Board nen Thread drüber.


 

oder auch nicht


----------



## porscher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

ist aber auch sehr lecker.am schnellsten gehts wenn man den fisch ausnimmt.dann trocknet er deutlich schneller.


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



Slider86 schrieb:


> oder auch nicht


Achte auf die richtige Schreibweise und Du findest ihn prompt.


----------



## Slider86 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

wobla ist die richtige schreibweise


----------



## crazyFish (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Achte auf die richtige Schreibweise und Du findest ihn prompt.



Stell doch einfach dein Link ein...


----------



## olafson (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

wobla hat mitm salzfisch nichts zu tun. (O.K. kann mann auch trocknen, dann heisst es wobla getrocknet) es ist eine unterart von plötze, gibt es im kaspischen meer.
ansonsten ist es sehr einfach son trockenfisch zu machen. muß jetzt leider zur arbeit, erkläre es danach.|wavey:


----------



## JimmyEight (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Achte auf die richtige Schreibweise und Du findest ihn prompt.



Ja, super! Schreib doch am besten Wobbler. Die sind auch schön trocken.
Schlaukopp!


----------



## daci7 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

ich schäme mich ein wenig dafür, aber ich sags trotzdem:
wiki sagt das in russland der trockenfisch wobla genannt wird.

ich weiß, ich weiß, wikipedia ist keine vernünftige quelle, aber ich hab grad kein russisches wörterbuch oder dergleichen hier :q

grüße, david
____________
Lieber Rattenfänger in Hameln als Maustreiber bei Microsoft ...


----------



## JimmyEight (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Jups, ich kenn diese Art Trockenfisch auch unter Wobla.


----------



## goeddoek (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Stell doch einfach dein Link ein...



Das wünsch ich mir auch 




olafson schrieb:


> wobla hat mitm salzfisch nichts zu tun. (O.K. kann mann auch trocknen, dann heisst es wobla getrocknet) es ist eine unterart von plötze, gibt es im kaspischen meer.
> ansonsten ist es sehr einfach son trockenfisch zu machen. muß jetzt leider zur arbeit, erkläre es danach.|wavey:




Nicht mit Salzfisch. Ich kenne Wobla als getrockneten Fisch. Bisher habe ich Barsch, Brassen vermutlich|kopfkrat und irgendwas undefinierbares  als Wobla gegessen. Soweit ich weiß bezieht sich das nicht auf eine Art - lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren :m


----------



## olafson (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



daci7 schrieb:


> ich schäme mich ein wenig dafür, aber ich sags trotzdem:
> wiki sagt das in russland der trockenfisch wobla genannt wird.
> 
> ich weiß, ich weiß, wikipedia ist keine vernünftige quelle, aber ich hab grad kein russisches wörterbuch oder dergleichen hier :q
> ...





goeddoek schrieb:


> Das wünsch ich mir auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gerne:q 
ich hab euch die seite ein paar postings oben, mal gaanz kurz übersetzt gehabt. hab auch lange genug das zeug gefüttert und wobla ist nur eine bestimmte fischart. kein russe den ich kenne sagt zu einem getrokneten barsch oder brassen wobla. wohl aber zu ner rotauge. dann aber aus unwissenheit.
weil rotauge ist für die meisten ne plötze.

kein wort über getrocknet oder gesalzen. hab mir grade auch die deutsche seite angeguckt. kann mann knicken leute.

@göddek 
getrocknet wird bei den russen nicht ohne salz ist für mich dann auch gesalzen. das machen norweger glaube ich anders.#h


----------



## goeddoek (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Danke für die Info #6

Da werd ich jetzt wohl mit "meinen" Russen schimpfen müssen 

Nein, im Ernst - vielleicht ist das bei denen ähnlich wie bei uns mit dem Labskaus :q


----------



## olafson (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

schimpfe du mal net so sehr, die haben es doch nur gut gemeint mit dir:q:q:q


----------



## daci7 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

da sieht mans mal wieder, verlässt man sich einmal auf den saftladen wiki und latscht prompt in den fettnapf :q

naja, danke für die aufklärung 

grüße, david

_____________
Lieber der Rattenfänger von Hameln als der Maustreiber von Microsoft ...


----------



## goeddoek (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

@ Olafson

Nein, nein - das mache ich nicht. Sonst wirds keinen Wobla mit Wässerchen mehr für mich geben :q





Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Achso, ansonsten kann man laut Wörterbuch noch dürre hässliche Frauen als Wobla beschimpfen...



Das nenn ich mal 'ne nette Umschreibung. Muss ich mir merken :q#6


----------



## olafson (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal meine 10 ein- und zweisprachigen Wörterbücher konsultiert.
> 
> Generell scheinen die Russen kein einzelnes Wort dafür zu haben, vielmehr nennen die das wohl  "Fisch gedörrt" oder seltener "Fisch getrocknet" (in wörtlicher Übersetzung).
> 
> ...



hast ja irgendwo recht, 
aaaber rusland ist soo groß, das nur die leute im umkreis von ein paar tausend kilometer um das kaspischen meer herum überhaupt wissen was wobla ist. das wort ist allgemein bekannt, wird aber, wie gesagt mit plötze, rotauge & co. assoziiert (auch getrocknet). oder eben mit dürren frauen. ich komme aus sibirien, hab nie ne wobla gesehen und die meisten
in russland auch nicht. und, wie gesagt einer der wobla zu getrokneter rotauge sagt, weiss es einfach nicht besser. 

mit gedörrt und getroknet ist es auch net so einfach. fische die mit innereien getrocknet werden heissen gedörrt. die sind dann auch durch innereien nicht so trocken. du kannst aber egal was du sagst davon ausgehen, daß dich jeder versteht. da ist die russische sprache sehr tolerant#6


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

JimmyEight's Ausführungen bewegten mich dazu die translation nicht preiszugeben bzw. die Links zu liefern. Als "Schlaukopp" würde ich mich am Ende noch strafbar machen. :g


----------



## olafson (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

und was das "wobla" machen angeht, ist das verdammt simpel.
dafür, aber umso stinkiger:q
die fische werden eingesalzen, am besten mit grobkörnigen salz ohne jod. nicht mit salz geizen dabei. falls mit innereien, dann keine große fische nehmen. wenn ausgenommen, dann auch die kiemen entfernen. salz in die bauchhöhle und hinter kiemendeckel stecken. dann alles gut beschwert kühl stellen. nach mehreren stunden kommt da genug flüssigkeit raus ind die fische sind dann ganz mit salzlake bedeckt. ruhig für 3-4 tage (kommt auf fischgrösse an). danach ist der fisch eigentlich essbar (theoretisch zumindest, weil salzgegart) und befor ich es zum trocknen aufhänge kaue ich schon bissl was dran rum damit ich weiss, ob es net zu salzig ist (mag ich nicht unbedingt). wenn es dann zu salzig ist, ins kalte wasser damit und fleisig entsalzen. mal immer wieder probieren. 
so dann spülen, und aufhängen. aufpassen dabei, daß keine fliegen ran kommen (keine einzige, denn sonnst habt ihr maden zum angeln). am besten bastelt mann sich ne art schrank mit fliegengitter drumherum. dann raus damit. am besten schattiges plätzchen wo es etwas luftzug ist. net so feucht. erste paar tage stinkt es gewaltig (tolerante nachbarn gefragt) und 4-5 tage später, wenn alles glatt geht hol ich mir die ersten fische schon mal. dann sind die erst gedörrt un noch einigermassen weich (meine lieblingskonsistenz). 
und nun flasche kaltes bier dazu. freunde, die sowas mögen und ........ #g

ps: wenn es beim ersten mal net klappt nicht aufgeben, nochmal versuchen. an eigenen fehlern lernen. und es wird schon klappen.


----------



## crazyFish (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> JimmyEight's Ausführungen bewegten mich dazu die translation nicht preiszugeben bzw. die Links zu liefern. Als "Schlaukopp" würde ich mich am Ende noch strafbar machen. :g



#c
Warum wirft du denn dann Ausagen in den Raum ohne Fakten zu liefern und warum juckt es dich was jemand anonym an seinem PC zu dir schreibt? Drüber stehen


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Ist nicht dein Ernst oder!? Du stellst vielleicht unnütze Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Wobla wird auf Russisch wie folgt geschrieben:

Вобла

Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Rotaugenunterart, genauer um Rutilus rutilus caspicus

Das Rezept für Trockenfisch nach russischer Art ist denkbar einfach:
Fisch in Salzwasserlauge (0,3 zu 1) für 72 h (3 Tage) einlegen und anschließend lufttrocknen. 
Funktioniert jedoch nicht mit allen Fischarten, besonders fettreiches Fischfleisch wie zB bei Stör oder Lachs sind dafür nicht besonders geeignet.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Ißt man dann die Innereien, Gräten und Schuppen komplett mit?|bigeyes

Da muß man dann vorher und nachher ordentlich spülen, oder???|rolleyes


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Innereien werden natürlich nicht mitgegessen. Ich setze mal voraus das man "den Fisch vorher ausnehmen" als Selbstverständlichkeit ansieht.  

Bei kleinen Fischen kan man die Gräten durchaus mit essen, das macht dan nichts, bei größeren Exemplaren wird ebenfalls nur ausgenommen und dan getrocknet. Beim Verzehr wird natürlich gepuhlt was die Finger hergeben :q wobei zB die Y Gräten bei den Brassen dan aber mitgegessen werden, diese sind dan auch kein Problem da die eine sehr weiche Konsestenz nach dem Einlegen erhalten.

Auch bei kleineren Fischen lohnt sich das ausnehmen, wen man Pech hat platz die Gallenblase und der Fisch wird ungenießbar...

BTW: das ganze ist ein exzelenter Chips Ersatz :q


----------



## crazyFish (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Ist nicht dein Ernst oder!? Du stellst vielleicht unnütze Fragen über Fragen.



Ist mein voller Ernst, aber dein Bier wenn de Spaß am Aufregen hast #6

@Denni-Lo

Wie sieht das denn mit dem an der Luft trocknen aus? Gibt es irgendeine "Richtlinie" nach der ma erkennt, das die Trockenzeit rum ist?


----------



## weserwaller (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Der Jäger und Sammler wollt sich doch nur mal zu Wort melden mit (benutz doch die Boardsuche) und diese Klugschei...erei ging nach hinten los.

Da es zum Trockenfisch zwar Beiträge gibt aber nicht einen einzigen vernüftigen.

Die Methode von Olafson ist sehr gut mein Nachbar bereit sich seine Knabberein immer auf diese Art zu.


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

@crazyFish eigentlich nicht da hier Faktoren wie Luftfeuchtigkeit und Fischgröße schon eine erhebliche Rolle spielen. 

Einen Test gibt es jedoch: wen man einen Trockenfisch versucht mittig zu brechen, dan sollte sich das "holzig" anfühlen, also ähnlich wen man einen ca 1 cm dicken Ast von ca 70 cm Länge versucht zu brechen.

Man kan es auch übertreiben mit dem trocknen, dan bekommt das Fleisch eine extrem harte und holzige Konsistenz, ist dan nicht jedermanns Sache 

Wen man einen Russischen Laden in der Nähe hat kan man sich da einen Trockenfisch als Probeexemplar kaufen und an dem sehen wie weit man das trocknen sollte oder nicht.


----------



## weserwaller (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn mit dem an der Luft trocknen aus? Gibt es irgendeine "Richtlinie" nach der ma erkennt, das die Trockenzeit rum ist?


 

Nein der fisch solte schon trocken sein und fasern einen kräftigen absatz von salzkristallen auf der Haut haben.

Wo ich das lese bekomm ich richtig lust ich denke ich mal eine Bilderstory gleich mal paar Rotaugen stippen gehen.


----------



## crazyFish (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Danke Denni_Lo, werd mal meinem Händler nen Besuch abstatten und ein paar Maden organisieren. Dann gibt es denn Selbstversuch so bald ich Zeit habe.

Wenn ich irgendwann nicht mehr online kommen sollte ist was schief gelaufen 


Edit + Zusatz:

Ne Bilderstory hört sich klasse an


----------



## daci7 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Wo ich das lese bekomm ich richtig lust ich denke ich mal eine Bilderstory gleich mal paar Rotaugen stippen gehen.


 
gern =)
würd mich drüber freuen 

grüße, david
_________________
Lieber der Rattenfänger von Hameln als der Maustreiber von Microsoft ...


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

@Weserwaller: Fisch allgemein, auch Barsche (Окунь) oder Zander. Wobei in der Region wo ich herkomme Barsch definitiv der ohl beliebteste Fisch dafür war. 

Wobla kenne ich da ich aus der Kaspischen Region komme, aber vom Geschmack geben die im Vergleich zu Brassen oder normalen Plötzen auch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Neugierig wie ich bin, werd ich demnächst mal bei "unserm" Russenladen vorbeifahren und mir mal so einen Testfisch holen...:q

Vorsorglich auch noch was zum runterspülen!!!


----------



## weserwaller (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Ich habe mir gedacht mal 5 gute Rotaugen zu stippen so bis 25 -30 cm das reicht für einen schönen geselligen Abend mit ner Kiste Bier und paar Freunden.


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

reicht nicht  Das Problem dabei ist das es eine Art Chipsersatz ist und man schon eine rel große "Sucht" dafür dan entwickeln kann :q


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Ja genau weserwaller die Boardsuche bringt Wunder!


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Ja genau weserwaller die Boardsuche bringt Wunder!




Mann Mann Mann!#d

Du bist ja echt der neue Sommerferienstar hier!#6

|wavey:Kannst du auch was anderes außer zu stänkern???|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Kannste gleich da kaufen, die haben ganz gutes, süffiges Bier dazu. Zolotaya Bochka z.B.



Werd ich antesten!:m


----------



## daci7 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

das eine oder andere gute klare wässerchen soll ja auch aus russland kommen :m
eignet sich auch hervorragend zum runterspülen 

grüße, david


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Baltika No 6, wen überhaupt. alles Banausen hier :q


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Baltika No 6


Jo das läuft wie Motoröl. :#2:


----------



## weserwaller (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Und dazu noch eine ich hoffe das ist jetzt richtig (Kremolowskaya)


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

jop 6 ist das dunkele. Generell sind die schon trinkbar, nur bei Baltika auch stabile Quali dahinter  Жыгулевское zB schmeckt nur bei min 5°C sonst ist es eingefärbtes Wasser. Tri Tolstika ist auch nicht zu verachten 

@weserwaller: Kremlyowskoja? Ist doch klarer, wen dan Russkij Standart oder Altay (kriegt man in D nicht  )


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Sagt mal wieviele Landsleute sind den hier im AB eig so unterwegs, ich kenne pers jetzt auf anhieb nur einen neben mir??


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Dirk kann ja durchprobieren, so'n Salzfisch macht ja durstig




Wird der olle Dirk definitiv machen!

Urteil kommt dann demnächst...

Wenn ich mich irgendwo ganz gut auskenne, dann bei Bierchen's!|rolleyes


----------



## YuryR. (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Baltika No 6, wen überhaupt. alles Banausen hier :q



hrhr


also ich sage es mal wie ich es mache:

den gefangenen weisfisch *so wie gefangen* in einen emailiirten eimer oder einen aus kunststoff schichten..

zwischen jeder schicht und natürlich auf den boden kommt ordentlich salz.. nicht geizen.. kostet < 50cent/kg

dabei zu beachten ist das ihr das ALLEREINFACHSTE SALZ OHNE JOD oder sonstigen schiß verwendet, sonst wird euer fisch nach apotheke schmecken!

so wie gefangen - heisst NICHT ausgenommen und NICHT gewaschen. Bei größeren exemplaren nur das eingeweide evtl die kiemen ausnehmen aber NICHT WASCHEN - also euer fisch hat das letzte mal wasser gesehen, als er dadrinne geschwommen ist!! der fisch gibt in kürze genug eigenen saft um dadrinne zu schwimmen!!

oben drauf noch eine schicht salz, einen umgedrehten flachen teller und dadrauf ein kleines gewicht.

abhängig von der fischgröße dauert das salzen utnerschiedlich lange.. handgroße rotaugen sind nach 3 tagen fertig, n 35 brassen braucht ~ 5 tage. was größeres würde ich nicht salzen - das muss nacher auch schnell trocknen! hecht, karpfen & co eignen sich daher nicht wirklich dafür.

selbstverständlich muss der Behälter irgendwo im kühlen stehen.

den fertig gesalzenen fisch aus dem eimer nehmen, das salz richtig gut abwaschen und nun den fisch einige stunden im kalten wasser wässern.. pro 24 std salzen -> 1 std wässern. (um den überschuss an salz loszuwerden -> euer fisch soll nacher keine salzkruste haben)

danach breite ich den fisch auf den Zeitungen aus für 1-2 std. in der zwischenzeit kann man diese austauschen.. dient nur der ganz groben aufsaugung vom wasser.. (tropft sonst auf den boden..)

nun wird der fisch entweder durchs auge aufgefädelt oder mit einer einfachen wäscheklammer an einem strick aufgehangen

wichtig das der fisch nicht in der sonne trocknet, sondern im schatten.. idealerweise in einem raum mit luftzug (hält die fliegen fern) in russisch heisst es ja auch nicht getrockneter, sondern wjalenaja ryba (evtl kann das einer übersetzen?)

das trocknen ist der kompliziertester punkt.. hier kann noch einiges schief laufen.. 

wichtig ist wirklich das es nicht sehr heiss ist (fliegen mögen die wärme und meiden kältere räume..) 

windzug ist ebenfalls gegen die fliegen gut und da trocknet der fisch auch schneller..

manche basteln sich einen ramen mit fliegengitter hierfür

fliegen=maden=mülleimer

nach ca 10 tagen sind die ersten kleineren fische fertig!

nur noch kaltes pils holen und genießen

ach ja, durch das salz im fisch kriegt man gut durst, und durch dieses (salz) schmeckt das bier auch noch etwas milder


ps: tut etwas riechen, aber nicht so schlimm wie irgendwelche fischboilies


----------



## porscher (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

naja.nicht persönlich nehmen, aber es geht viel einfacher:nicht so lange in salz liegen lassen.dann muss man auch nachher nicht auswässern.36 stunden reichen völlig aus.dann den fisch kurz abwaschen und direkt zum trocknen aufhängen.


----------



## schadstoff (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann!#d
> 
> Du bist ja echt der neue Sommerferienstar hier!#6
> 
> |wavey:Kannst du auch was anderes außer zu stänkern???|wavey:




Dont Feed the Troll ....Ignoranz heisst die Devise dann wird er auch schon aufhören 


|wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Yurik, meinst nicht das wjalennaja bei Deinem Rezept rauskommt  und etwas heftig viel Salz nimmst Du

Also ich finde die Lake besser, das ist einfacher zu dosieren und dauert nicht so elendig lange mit dem einziehen. Naja egal ich denke jeder hat sein Rezept dabei


----------



## olafson (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

So, wieder von der arbeit melde ich mich ma auch zum wort:m





Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Wen man einen Russischen Laden in der Nähe hat kan man sich da einen Trockenfisch als Probeexemplar kaufen und an dem sehen wie weit man das trocknen sollte oder nicht.





MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Neugierig wie ich bin, werd ich demnächst mal bei "unserm" Russenladen vorbeifahren und mir mal so einen Testfisch holen...:q
> 
> Vorsorglich auch noch was zum runterspülen!!!


 würde ich nicht empfehlen so günstig es auch ist. ich hatte das zeug schon ein paar mal probiert, aber da kann ich direkt in einen salzhaufen beissen#d 
wie ich schon sagte, vor allem beim ersten, zweiten u. dritten mal trocknen, probieren des es net zu salzig ist u. eventuell wässern. oder wie du sagst in lake einlegen. nur dann dauert es m.m.nach meistens länger mit durch sein.

runterspühlen|bigeyes oh  jaa! nur keinen schnaps. des passt einfach nicht. zum schnaps lieber gravedet lachs a-la norge, dünn geschnitten auf brot mit bissl butter und vodka ausm gefrierfach sodaß der sirup-konsistenz hat:k:k
 


daci7 schrieb:


> das eine oder andere gute klare wässerchen soll ja auch aus russland kommen :m
> eignet sich auch hervorragend zum runterspülen
> 
> grüße, david



[FONT=&quot]eben weniger#h[/FONT]



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Baltika No 6, wen überhaupt. alles Banausen hier :q





Denni_Lo schrieb:


> jop 6 ist das dunkele. Generell sind die schon trinkbar, nur bei Baltika auch stabile Quali dahinter  Жыгулевское zB schmeckt nur bei min 5°C sonst ist es eingefärbtes Wasser. Tri Tolstika ist auch nicht zu verachten
> @weserwaller: Kremlyowskoja? Ist doch klarer, wen dan Russkij Standart oder Altay (kriegt man in D nicht  )


[FONT=&quot]giguljewskoe kaufe ich kastenweise (glasflaschen) viele meine freunde u. bekannte, auch viele einheimische trinken es mittlerweile [/FONT]#6
 parlament ist auch ganz gut. nur wodka im russischen laden kaufen traue ich mich weniger, da schon oft sch... qualität erwischt. hole mir immer moskowskaja im angebot. sehr gut und in jedem laden zu kaufen.



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Sagt mal wieviele Landsleute sind den hier im AB eig so unterwegs, ich kenne pers jetzt auf anhieb nur einen neben mir??


 [FONT=&quot]
ich bin ooch einer von denen, nun kennst du zwei auf anhieb:q:q:m
[/FONT]


----------



## daci7 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

stimmt ... schnappes gabs in russland zu fast allem, besonders zu lachs  

aber getrocknete barsche gabs immer mit bier, nach der banja =)

grüße, david


----------



## olafson (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

@daci7 
bist ein geniesser wa??#6


----------



## daci7 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

da kann man ja wohl nicht wiederstehn =)


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Dont Feed the Troll ....Ignoranz heisst die Devise dann wird er auch schon aufhören


ER lacht sich mittlerweile nur noch einen...


----------



## goeddoek (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> ER lacht sich mittlerweile nur noch einen...





Jepp - dazu hast Du nun einen Monat ausserhalb des ABs Zeit.

Schade, dass es so kommen musste !


----------



## Slider86 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

gehe gleich erstmal paar barsche fangen um meine ersten wobla fische zu "konservieren" :q

jap die gekauften im russenladen sind meistens viel zu salzig und nicht ausgenommen... 

ich werde mal die tage mit meinem onkel reden, er macht die sehr gut nur ich weiss bis jetzt noch nicht wie.

mfg daniel


----------



## Angel Andi (6. August 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

Es gab schonmal einen Thread über das Thema. Der hat mich auch drauf 
gebracht das zu probieren. Hier der LINK. Allerdings wird der Trockenfisch dort 
Vobla genannt. 
Aber wie ich finde ein sehr interessanter Thread und für alle dies gern probieren 
wollen sehr lesenswert.


----------



## Hecht 1977 (17. August 2009)

*AW: wie macht man wobla (trockenfisch)?*

es ist eigentlich ganz einfach, Fisch ausnehmen und die Kiemen rausschneiden, mit salz einreiben und für 3-6 Stunden liegen lassen. dann den Fisch an die frische Luft hängen, je nach Wetter und Fischgrösse 5 Tage bis 3 Wochen, wirst schon merken wenn der Fisch trocken ist. Aber pass auf die Fliegen auf, die gehen sehr gerne ran und legen die Eier rein, am besten Fliegenschutzgitter Rum machen so das die Viecher nich an den Fisch ran können.
Am sonsten gilt Ausprobieren.


----------

